# Winexpert LE19



## Brettanomyces (Aug 26, 2019)

Looks like some of the details for LE19 wines are on WE's site. I'm attaching the images here of the feature and sell sheets. Finally a high end Tempranillo!

In case you don't want to go through the sheets, the wines are:

Terremoto Tempranillo - Spain
Pecorino Pinot Grigio - Italy
Pacific Quartet Red - Pacific Rim
YOLO White - California
Cape Blend - South Africa


----------



## Tatmia (Aug 27, 2019)

Will definitely be purchasing the Pecorino Pinot Grigio. Looking forward to reading discussions on the reds.


----------



## Brettanomyces (Aug 27, 2019)

Honestly, most of those look really good. Only one red comes with skins, like last year, but if early tastes on the Corazon are telling, that shouldn't necessarily be a barrier. Not ideal, but not all bad.


----------



## LouisCKpasteur (Aug 28, 2019)

Yeah, the Tempranillo is the one that jumps out at me and will definitely be ordering. What IS your early tastes on the Corazon...mine is coming up on 5 months bulk aging and I just had the smallet taste about three months ago? I've been so busy I've forgotten.


----------



## Brettanomyces (Aug 29, 2019)

LouisCKpasteur said:


> Yeah, the Tempranillo is the one that jumps out at me and will definitely be ordering. What IS your early tastes on the Corazon...mine is coming up on 5 months bulk aging and I just had the smallet taste about three months ago? I've been so busy I've forgotten.



Mine's only 4-5 weeks old, but I just took a tiny taste out of a hydrometer flask. Point is, I didn't get anything too detailed from it, so don't take this too seriously. But, it has a very nice tannic punch up front, solid dark fruit flavors, moderate acidity, decent body. I wasn't expecting much at all from a wine so young, but it wasn't bad. Hopefully that bodes well for the future.


----------



## ras2018 (Aug 29, 2019)

It would be nice if some of these kit manufacturers would offer an a la carte dried skins pack(s) for a nominal fee. At least as an option for the ones where you don’t get the typical wet skins pack.


----------



## LouisCKpasteur (Aug 29, 2019)

Brettanomyces said:


> Mine's only 4-5 weeks old, but I just took a tiny taste out of a hydrometer flask. Point is, I didn't get anything too detailed from it, so don't take this too seriously. But, it has a very nice tannic punch up front, solid dark fruit flavors, moderate acidity, decent body. I wasn't expecting much at all from a wine so young, but it wasn't bad. Hopefully that bodes well for the future.


So mine was started 3/28 which made 5 months yesterday. I've going to try rememer to draw a taste tonight when I get home from work and report back.


----------



## LouisCKpasteur (Aug 29, 2019)

Brettanomyces said:


> Mine's only 4-5 weeks old, but I just took a tiny taste out of a hydrometer flask. Point is, I didn't get anything too detailed from it, so don't take this too seriously. But, it has a very nice tannic punch up front, solid dark fruit flavors, moderate acidity, decent body. I wasn't expecting much at all from a wine so young, but it wasn't bad. Hopefully that bodes well for the future.


I'd pretty much concur with what you said here. I drew 1.5 ounces, thought the nose was a little weak, and I don't know why, but I think this is going to be pretty good. I'd like to bottle in a few more months, commence to sneaking a bottle here and there, keeping most of until at least his time next year.


----------



## pillswoj (Aug 30, 2019)

ras2018 said:


> It would be nice if some of these kit manufacturers would offer an a la carte dried skins pack(s) for a nominal fee. At least as an option for the ones where you don’t get the typical wet skins pack.


Mosti Mondiale has a 4 kg wet skin pack for I think $20. I used on last year on the Passport Cab Franc - Merlot kit. The skin pack does not have the jamminess of the WE skin packs, the skins are in juice not concentrate and don't increase the sg like the WE ones do.


----------



## Cibb (Aug 31, 2019)

Brettanomyces said:


> Looks like some of the details for LE19 wines are on WE's site. I'm attaching the images here of the feature and sell sheets. Finally a high end Tempranillo!
> 
> In case you don't want to go through the sheets, the wines are:
> 
> ...



The whites aren't as impressive to me this time around but that's personal taste. I love all of the reds though.


----------



## motherofgallons (Sep 1, 2019)

I think the Tempranillo sounds really good, but if I had to pick one I guess I'd go with the Cape red with skins. If the more experienced kitmakers think the Tempranillo will be good even without skins maybe I'll give it a go. Unfortunately only Winexpert is available here, so no a la carte skins for me. 

I'm not generally a fan of whites, especially unoaked, as the acid seems to upset my stomach in an acid reflux sort of way for some reason (I'm soon making a Luna Bianca with sur lie and batonnage though - buttery chardonnay doesn't seem to affect me in that way).


----------



## sremick (Sep 2, 2019)

I'm tempted to get the Cape Blend and the Pacific Quartet, but if I get just one it'll be the Cape Blend due to the skins.


----------



## joeswine (Sep 3, 2019)

You can make an fpac of white style grapes and create your own Fpac for the whites. ( Thompson seedless ) found everywhere.


----------



## GaDawg (Sep 3, 2019)

motherofgallons said:


> I'm not generally a fan of whites, especially unoaked, as the acid seems to upset my stomach in an acid reflux sort of way for some reason (I'm soon making a Luna Bianca with sur lie and batonnage though - buttery chardonnay doesn't seem to affect me in that way).


 love Luna Bianca, not my most expensive kits but definitely one of my favorites. I do add a little extra oak and cubes seem to take about 6 weeks to give up the good stuff.


----------



## motherofgallons (Sep 3, 2019)

joeswine said:


> You can make an fpac of white style grapes and create your own Fpac for the whites. ( Thompson seedless ) found everywhere.


Would this be a good idea for Luna Bianca? I'm already planning on sur lie and batonnage for 6-9 months, would it add anything on top of that?


----------



## sour_grapes (Sep 3, 2019)

motherofgallons said:


> Would this be a good idea for Luna Bianca? I'm already planning on sur lie and batonnage for 6-9 months, would it add anything on top of that?



I don't know how sweet you like your wine. I added about 3/4 of the included f-pack to my primary fermentation for the Luna Bianca. I also aged sur lie with battonage (using D47 yeast). When I added the final 1/4 of the f-pack, it raised the SG from 0.992 to 0.995. This provided just a hint of sweetness. I liked that batch very much. (I realize this does not address your question about Joe's suggestion, as I have no knowledge to guide me on that.)


----------



## motherofgallons (Sep 3, 2019)

sour_grapes said:


> I don't know how sweet you like your wine. I added about 3/4 of the included f-pack to my primary fermentation for the Luna Bianca. I also aged sur lie with battonage (using D47 yeast). When I added the final 1/4 of the f-pack, it raised the SG from 0.992 to 0.995. This provided just a hint of sweetness. I liked that batch very much. (I realize this does not address your question about Joe's suggestion, as I have no knowledge to guide me on that.)


I hate sweet wine, so I'm planning to do exactly what you said. I'll be using CY3079 instead of D47, but I am glad to hear this is a good plan! I'm aiming to get it started this weekend.


----------



## Tatmia (Oct 10, 2019)

Decided to use the current Label Peelers offer (buy $100 or more in products and receive a $20 gift certificate) to reserve the Pecorino Pinot Grigio and the Cape Blend. 

Still thinking about the Tempranillo. It's never been a favorite wine, but I'm not sure that I've had anything other than cheap bottles of it.


----------



## Brian55 (Oct 10, 2019)

Tatmia said:


> Decided to use the current Label Peelers offer (buy $100 or more in products and receive a $20 gift certificate) to reserve the Pecorino Pinot Grigio and the Cape Blend.
> 
> Still thinking about the Tempranillo. It's never been a favorite wine, but I'm not sure that I've had anything other than cheap bottles of it.


I just purchased those two as well. Bought the Cape Blend, got the $20 certificate and used it to purchase the Pinot Grigio.


----------



## E-man (Nov 5, 2019)

LouisCKpasteur said:


> I'd pretty much concur with what you said here. I drew 1.5 ounces, thought the nose was a little weak, and I don't know why, but I think this is going to be pretty good. I'd like to bottle in a few more months, commence to sneaking a bottle here and there, keeping most of until at least his time next year.


How’s the Corazon turning out with a few more months of age? I have this kit I need to start once I free up a carboy.
Thanks


----------



## wineh (Nov 10, 2019)

I was also thinking about the cape blend. But here's the thing; the cape blend isn't offered 'till spring 2020, about the time the South African harvest is taking place. This means the grapes are (or juice is) from 2019, and will be a year old by the time they get to the store. Of course, I had always assumed LE kits were made with fresh grapes, and hence the first Northern hemisphere offering is December. Maybe those grapes are (or juice is) a year old also, in which case, my interest in LEs has waned. Yes, I am aware some juice from regular kits will be from previous harvests.


----------



## joeswine (Nov 10, 2019)

That's life in the fast lane of kitsville.pastureising and vacume sealing are part of the norm. Until we enter the process.


----------

